# My new Merckx!



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

Just picked it up last night from my mechanic. I just didn't have the time to finish the build myself. Still need to dial in sizing and cut the fork, but....

Bar / Stem=Deda Magic
Seatpost= Deda Blackstick
Saddle=San Marco Era Pro
Tires = Vredenstein Campo (may switch as these seem like hardpack tires)
Wheels = Velocity Aeroheads laced 3X to Ultegra
Crankset = FSA Energy compact 48/34
Drivetrain = Shimano 105 9speed
Brakes = XTR cantis
Pedals = Time Atac XS

Ordered July 1, frame arrived 10/10. I waited for the european color scheme as the Lotto-Domo available in the US just isn't my bag.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Very nice. That's going to be a lot of fun to thow around off road. I bet it handles great.

Are you using a pulley for the front D cable? Std 105 FD? How does it shift?

TF


----------



## Pelley (Jun 28, 2005)

So....how much does it weigh???


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm diggin' those spacers. very classy.


NOT! Otherwise, amazing bike, man. I didn't even know Merckx make cross bikes. Have fun wid it!


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*20.5lbs in size 58*



Pelley said:


> So....how much does it weigh???


The pulley seems to work fine for the front deraileur. It's stock on the frame, so........

But, we'll wait to see once it's mud encrusted.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Is that a re design of the alu cross? Is it a nice bike? Does it come w/ replaceable derailer hanger now? I'd really like to own one of those, I was scared off a little by the geometry and weight of the older alu cross and the derailer hanger thing.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

ANd PS--who makes that front brake cable hanger? that's slick


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, please tell. I have my stem low and it interferes with the steer-tube mounted cable hanger (you've left it on). 

It could also stay there and use to mount a front fender onto.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Spunout said:


> Yes, please tell. I have my stem low and it interferes with the steer-tube mounted cable hanger (you've left it on).
> 
> It could also stay there and use to mount a front fender onto.


your lbs can probably order one---i know the K2 enemy had them stock.

jeremy


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Answers*



jroden said:


> Is that a re design of the alu cross? Is it a nice bike? Does it come w/ replaceable derailer hanger now? I'd really like to own one of those, I was scared off a little by the geometry and weight of the older alu cross and the derailer hanger thing.


Bike is great. Absolutely tracks perfectly, real stiff and efficient. This is a modest re-design; the CF fork replaces an Al one and it's not the lotto-domo paint job. The deraileur hanger is permanent; I'm nervous about that too. But; I've never bent one before, so.......

The weight is super light, especially coming from my Surly which is an absolute anchor.

Regarding the front hanger, It's a bit sloppy looking, but it functions. I'm going to try and make the stem mounted one work; I need to find the noodle for it and move some of those spacers under the stem and size the fork for cutting.

I paid $1K for the frame and fork (no headset and it requires Campy hiddenset). A good deal for a sweet frame, IMHO.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

pitt83 said:


> Bike is great. Absolutely tracks perfectly, real stiff and efficient. This is a modest re-design; the CF fork replaces an Al one and it's not the lotto-domo paint job. The deraileur hanger is permanent; I'm nervous about that too. But; I've never bent one before, so.......
> 
> The weight is super light, especially coming from my Surly which is an absolute anchor.
> 
> Regarding the front hanger, It's a bit sloppy looking, but it functions. I'm going to try and make the stem mounted one work; I need to find the noodle for it and move some of those spacers under the stem and size the fork for cutting.


This is my second season riding an Alucross and I really like mine. I, too, am am a little nervous about the non-replaceable rear derailleur hanger. However, it's pretty beefy and I keep my fingers crossed. I've got an older one that take a standard threadless 1" headset and am running a WoundUp (see first entry in show your bikes thread). I've got one of the fork mounted brake hanger but am thinking about tyring to get a stem/steerer mounted one so I can get some better front brake clearance.

The pulley works just fine in the muck. Your front mech will get jammed with muck before the pulley causes problems.

FWIW, I could still shift chainrings ...


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Beautiful frame...where did you get it from.*

[Ordered July 1, frame arrived 10/10. I waited for the european color scheme as the Lotto-Domo available in the US just isn't my bag.[/QUOTE]

Long time to wait...seems to be worth it. Where did you order it from???
thanks!


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Local Dealer*



Rouleur said:


> [Ordered July 1, frame arrived 10/10. I waited for the european color scheme as the Lotto-Domo available in the US just isn't my bag.


Long time to wait...seems to be worth it. Where did you order it from???
thanks![/QUOTE]

I contacted Competitive Cyclist when I was first interested. They wanted an extra $200 for a "custom paint". This color scheme is the stock European one (see www.eddymerckx.be FWIW (great bike, loust web-site)) and I didn't go for thr up-charge. My local dealer managed to get it done.

Yep, long wait. July, the factory is closed for the TDF making the wiat longer than it might have been. But, it was worth it as I got exactly what I wanted.

Note to self: I need to move to Belgium; the land of cyclocross, beer, chocolate, diamonds and month-long vacations!


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

*Thanks for the pictures*

Pitt,
Your timing was excellent. I have been thinking about getting this Merckx for a couple of months now but as you said the Merckx web site is terrible and the picture is in black and white! I pulled the trigger yesterday on a 58 cm after seeing yours. I will have it built up mostly with Campy Centaur and an FSA crank (48/34 exactly as yours). I quite liked the Lotto-Domo colour scheme but prefered the 2006 with the carbon fork and 11/8 head tube. I could have lived without the integrated headset but it wasn't a deal breaker.
I got mine from Competitive Cyclist, they now have the Euro paint scheme but haven't up dated the picture on their web site. I was going to get it from my LBS but they never bothered getting back to me with any of the details as promised. Brendan at CC was very helpful and the prices seem fair.
Enjoy the bike, and thanks for posting the pictures.


----------

